# Humming Ploprof



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

After three months of waiting for the dial (NOS Omega original) this dark blue f300 dial was waiting for me when I returned home from overseas yesterday.

Unable to wait longer than 24 hours the old franken was butchered and this dial and handset installed. Even the pic's not the best but will try for some better ones later.

Apart from the hands (sourced from the same lot as Omega gets their hands) everything is original.

To me, close to what the f300 seamaster should have looked like.....










Cheers,

Mike


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I bloody love it Mike, its everything we hoped it would be mate!


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

JonW said:


> I bloody love it Mike, its everything we hoped it would be mate!


Yeah, took long enough 

This might just be the new favourite!!

Now........for the "lookie likie" ProProf dial....watch this space (probably another 6 months  )

Oh and it all glows in the dark as well


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Zessa said:


> Now........for the "lookie likie" ProProf dial....watch this space (probably another 6 months  )


 :blush2:



Zessa said:


> Oh and it all glows in the dark as well


TTIWWP...Always...!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great Mike....

Looking forward to seeing the finished project


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Big thumbs up from me, :thumbup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice Mike it does look a stunner. :man_in_love:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Looks great!

Mark


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

That blue dial is great looking! Is that from a 198.0044? I totaly agree that this is how they should look like. After all, most other Omega divers from that periode had either sword or ploprof hands.

I did a similar thing with a Titus diver:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

looks cool Mike,

Both Jon and myself just had to do blue dialled SMf frankens. Call me a traditionalist but the dial of an Omega diver has gotta be blue (well nearly always).

Ketiljo, where did you get the handset? looks like SM120 (and of course the original Titus seconds)

mine says hello










Andy


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

The hands are "ploprof" hands, aftermarket made for Seiko divers. I cut of the tab opposite of the hand and spraypainted the inner part flat black.

Mike: Where did you get the dial? Cousins has it, but it's Â£139, ouch!


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

ketiljo said:


> The hands are "ploprof" hands, aftermarket made for Seiko divers. I cut of the tab opposite of the hand and spraypainted the inner part flat black.
> 
> Mike: Where did you get the dial? Cousins has it, but it's Â£139, ouch!


Yup...from Cousins. Took them nearly four months to get it from Omega. Oh and including VAT and postage Â£151 

But I will say this. Worth every penny for the result. It looks stunning in the flesh!


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it looks stunning. Great modification.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm impressed at the dedication to a cause, but I'll confess, I'm not keen on the result.

The dial space looks too crowded with the heavier, plonger, hands for my liking.

(Edit; maybe it's the blue dial. The hands don't look as big on Ketiljo's black dial Titus. Might be the orange/blue contrast that isn't working for me in this case. What does the original dial that you're trying to source look like?)

It also seems to make the case look more circular (not sure why, that must just be one of those optical illusions).

I quite like the finer, stick hands, on the original Seamaster.

But, that's just my personal taste, and I'll not detract from the achievement.

I understand why you'd want to do it.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Call me traditional:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

watchking1 said:


> Call me traditional:


Oh I'm not saying that I don't love the others for what they are...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Zessa said:


> watchking1 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me traditional:
> ...


 Beautiful collection Mike, well done that man.

I do love that anni dial, really looking forward to the day I see one in the flesh. You've a GMT bezel version too, super cool, now those are hens teeth.

all the best

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I always love Mikes Collection photos, superb mate


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Fantasic job Mike and love the group shot.

I thought you had one of those rare F300 F300 F300 F300.. dials? Ah you know what I mean... :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

bottom left Stu?


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice setup :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> bottom left Stu?


damn you Mac users and your superior resolution! :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PMSL, we also have a zoom button... dont you?


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Fantasic job Mike and love the group shot.
> 
> I thought you had one of those rare F300 F300 F300 F300.. dials? Ah you know what I mean... :lol:


Thanks for the complements guys....

Here's one of the ani dial just for Stu.... (sorry not the best pic but does capture the logos on the dial)


----------

